# foals and wet weather



## wickedwilfred (29 May 2013)

Can anyone tell me how much wet weather a newborn foal can take ?  It's raining lots where we are and I understand that young foals are not waterproof.  I seem to spend my life bringing them in and putting them back out again when there is a glimmer of sun !


----------



## Hurricanelady (29 May 2013)

The stud I use (30 years experience) for my foalings and the first few months of the foal's life always bring the young foals in the minute it starts raining and also keep a very close eye on them if it conversely gets extremely hot.  They are concerned to avoid cold/pneumonia and heat stroke.

Other breeders may have different experiences and views but this is what I personally prefer for my young foals (which is one of the reasons they live at the stud initially!).  I also find for my older youngsters that they are fine in still, frosty cold conditions, but cold and wet is not tolerated well which is why they wear rugs when it is raining and in winter in the field have additional forage to keep them warm from inside.  My youngsters are sport horses not natives though.


----------



## oldywoldy (29 May 2013)

The answer is not much.  They do not do well in wet weather until they are a month or so old slightly depending on their breeding, but they do not thrive being wet and or wet/cold.  Likewise they do  not cope well with extreme heat either.  Until we get better weather it is just not worth them getting soaked as you will end up with a sick or ****** foal.  My month old colt has a really fine coat and was shivering with only an hour of drizzle today - all of them in tonight in thick straw beds and all crashed out fast asleep half an hour ago.


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 May 2013)

Our cob mare foaled in a covered straw yard which was opened to allow free access to the small paddock the day after the foal was born.

At the first sign of rain the mare brought the foal indoors and stayed there until the weather improved.

The foal is now 2 and living with her boyfriend also 2, in a larger field which also has access to a larger covered straw yard.  As soon as it rains she comes in and goes to bed.

I do wonder what she will do when expected to work in the rain !!


----------



## Chloe-V (30 May 2013)

I personally like to keep my young foals dry until they're at least 6 weeks old - little bodies chill very quickly.

I try to bring them under cover when it's wet and If I need to I use Horseware foal rugs - lovely safe fit and comfortable for them, they love them.


----------



## Spring Feather (30 May 2013)

I don't like my foals getting wet until they are around a month old so they all come in when it rains.  Now we are in 30c degree temperatures I don't worry so much as it's still really warm even if it is raining.  My mares are generally pretty good at bringing their foals in when it rains in the early days though so it's really only over night I have to shut them in overnight if I know it's going to rain as I don't trust them fully to stay inside all night.


----------

